# Nica Libre Torpedo Cigar Review - A tasty cigar with a great price!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

i bought 3 5 packs samplers of various sizes from cbid. I had my first one yesterday , the torpedo. This box pressed cigar looked so nice for a p...

Read the full review here: Nica Libre Torpedo Cigar Review - A tasty cigar with a great price!


----------

